# Qausi-identical: Different starting points--same conclusions



## OliveBranch (Aug 30, 2017)

The types that share the first three letters are often confused with one another, despite having completely different function stacks. This is where focus, interests, and values can be correlated with types. Not cognitive processes. Two different brownie recipes, but the brownies taste the same... what's with that? As an INFj (INFP), I relate a lot to INFp's. I've always thought my INFp grandmother and I had very similar personalities, and she has as well. I often feel like I understand them, almost more than ENFP's. However, our deliveries are quite different, offering different methods, hoping for the same thing. What experiences have you had with your quasi-identical?


----------

